# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  14.5.2010 Fahrt von Mainz nach Seignosse

## www.surfphoto.de

Hey,

ich fahre am 14.5. abends mit meinem Kombi von Mainz nach Seignosse. Es geht gegen Abend los und die Kosten belaufen sich auf ca. 60-80 Euro p.P., je nachdem wie viele mitfahren. Bretter knnen auf das Dach.
Am 27.05, kurz vor Ende der ADHs geht es abends zurck.

Meldet euch einfach surfphoto.de(add)gmail.com

Lucas

----------

